# Tape Tech 3"Angle Head!!! With or without wheels??



## tonyvlx (Feb 6, 2008)

Need to purchase a new 3" Angle Head. Not sure if u should purchase the 3" with the wheels?? Anyone have any experience using the "Easy Roll" head vs the standard angle head??


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

never seen any angle head with wheels , not to say they don't but if they do what brand are they ? I would say no the angle head because the angle head is designed to only skim over the tape not really leave much mud they are designed to work a certain way. that is why when they are new they tend to drag over the tape when taping or when used without glazing in the first place.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

who makes the easy roll maybe i should keep up on all the tools eh


----------



## tonyvlx (Feb 6, 2008)

Tape Tech makes the "Easy Roll" so does Drywall Master


----------



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

I've got a Tape Tech "easy roll." The only real difference I can tell is that if you don't get all of the mud out of the wheels when you clean it they stick, causing it to run a bit funky. It doesn't push any better than the 2.5' angle head I use for stringing. IMO the wheels were added to sell more tools, not for benefit of usage. I don't think it hurts the tool any, nor does it make it better.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I guess that i had seen them before but didn't pay much attention , never heard of anyone using them so personally can't say much about them , I would think the drag issue wouldn't be much different since most of the drag comes from the crease and blades so putting wheels on them shouldn't make to much difference unlike the boxes , but again never used one so can't say for sure. Buy one if you don't like return it ..


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

What next wheels on taping knives ???


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> What next wheels on taping knives ???


there already there
rebel




Silver just messen with ya
Maybe next project for Rick


----------



## tonyvlx (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyway i ended up purchasing the 3" TapeTech without wheels. Works great, not very heavy to pull.


----------

